# Flu Virus with Pandemic Potential



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 30, 2020)

Scientist have discovered a new kind of influenza virus that is called *G4 EA H1N1 *which is transmited by Pigs.
Scientists has evidence of people being infected by this new virus in chinese slaughterhouses.
Evidence has also shown that this new Influenza virus has resistence to all known influenza vaccines.

Source: https://es.digitaltrends.com/salud/gripe-porcina-china/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social

Source 2: https://www.bbc.com/news/health-53218704






_I swear... these Chinese..._​


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jun 30, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Scientist have discovered a new kind of influenza virus that is called *G4 EA H1N1 *which is transmited by Pigs.
> Scientists has evidence of people being infected by this new virus in chinese slaughterhouses.
> Evidence has also shown that this new Influenza virus has resistence to all known influenza vaccines.
> 
> ...


EA ruining things yet again.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 30, 2020)

EA, Tencent, Nintendo, Chinese... what's the difference?


----------



## notimp (Jun 30, 2020)

If its transmitted by pigs, and there isnt direct human to human transmission, how will pigs fly cross borders?

(Silly way of saying there are ways to control it, probably no pandemic potential.)



> The researchers are concerned that it could mutate further so that it can spread easily from person to person, and trigger a global outbreak.


Print those headlines, when it does.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 30, 2020)

H1N1... Didn't we have this a decade ago, ending in a mass panic but a quick vaccine for everyone?

I don't think this one would be too bad. It is influenza after all. Very likely preventable.


----------



## faithvoid (Jun 30, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> H1N1... Didn't we have this a decade ago, ending in a mass panic but a quick vaccine for everyone?
> 
> I don't think this one would be too bad. It is influenza after all. Very likely preventable.



The strain you're thinking of is H1N1pdm09, which got a modified vaccine pretty quickly (and we got very lucky in the sense that it was similar enough to traditional strains that most people had some baseline immunity), but with G4-EA-H1N1 there could still be a lot of unknowns. Also, I wouldn't discredit influenza like that, the mortality rate grows a lot higher the older you get (there've been approx.  between 29,000-59,000 deaths in the US since 2010 attributed to influenza) and it's only really thanks to vaccines and herd immunity that we don't really see more fatalities. 



notimp said:


> If its transmitted by pigs, and there isnt direct human to human transmission, how will pigs fly cross borders?
> 
> (Silly way of saying there are ways to control it, probably no pandemic potential.)
> 
> ...



"They found evidence of recent infection starting in people who worked in abattoirs and the swine industry in China."

Welp.


----------



## notimp (Jun 30, 2020)

faithvoid said:


> "They found evidence of recent infection starting in people who worked in abattoirs and the swine industry in China."


That doenst mean its human to human transmittable. Post those headlines, once they found those.

Dont know what the BBC was smoking on that newsstory...

Any "OMG pandemic" newsstory after Covid-19 should at least look at the pandemic/containment potential, before producing another "Covid-19 like" scare, imho.



> So far, it hasn't posed a big threat, but Prof Kin-Chow Chang and colleagues who have been studying it, say it is one to keep an eye on.


No sh*t, sherlock... 

edit: Also - this:


> The coronavirus outbreak is more severe than the 2009 outbreak of H1N1, or swine flu. That illness infected between 700 million and 1.4 billion people worldwide but only had a mortality rate of 0.02%.


src: https://www.businessinsider.com/coronavirus-compared-to-sars-swine-flu-mers-zika-2020-3?r=DE&IR=T
Mortality rate of Covid-19 is 0.375% (roughly, if your medical system is operational), so at least 18 times higher.

And H1N1 (swine flu) was human to human transmittable, this one currently is not.


----------



## emigre (Jun 30, 2020)

Well, we are overdue a pandemic flu outbreak.


----------



## CactusMan (Jun 30, 2020)

It realy ain´t nothing new or Chineese. People just didn´t care before 2019.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Q_fever
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2009_swine_flu_pandemic
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Influenza_A_virus_subtype_H7N2

It´s fine.


----------



## notimp (Jun 30, 2020)

Better article:
https://www.derstandard.at/story/2000118399621/besuchsverordnung-in-wiens-pflegeheimen-bleibt-streng


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 30, 2020)

These Chinese.. My gosh! I dont understand those Chinese. They are so lust over money and doesn't care about the diseases in animals. What's wrong with their brains ? I will never understand those Chinese over there. SIGHING! 

The world is gone berserk.. New disease, warming climax, hatred, and many more. It is getting worse. And it is not getting better at all. NONE!


----------



## faithvoid (Jun 30, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> These Chinese.. My gosh! I dont understand those Chinese. They are so lust over money and doesn't care about the diseases in animals. What's wrong with their brains ? I will never understand those Chinese over there. SIGHING!
> 
> The world is gone berserk.. New disease, warming climax, hatred, and many more. It is getting worse. And it is not getting better at all. NONE!



That's not a problem limited to China, no need to be racist. H1N1 started in Mexico and there's proof that COVID-19 never originated in China, it's just that China was the fist country to actually respond to COVID-19 as opposed to other countries talking in the shadows about a sudden surge in unidentified respiratory illnesses.

This is what happens in capitalist countries that run enormous slaughterhouses, viruses mutating from animals being in such close contact in gross conditions is inevitable. The conditions of western slaughterhouses are no better and we'll inevitably see a situation like this arise from another country. Ever wonder why salmonella poisoning is such a common occurrence worldwide? Poor slaughterhouse conditions.


----------



## notimp (Jun 30, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> These Chinese.. My gosh! I dont understand those Chinese. They are so lust over money and doesn't care about the diseases in animals. What's wrong with their brains ?


Hold your horses..  They are testing them, right? So they have professors for that. 

Covid-19, according to its genetic makeup, should have developed in a bat.

And the issue is, that you can't do jack against a virus before a vaccine has been developed. (Its not like you could give antibiotics, or something..  )


So the only thing that the chinese could have done wrong is to hold too much livestock at any one farm?

Ok, now lets look at the US in that regard. Ups. They dont do anything differently.. 

Except for maybe drenching their meat in bleach.  (chlorine-washed chicken)
--

With bat it was maybe even slightly less problematic to be racist (what?), because bats have very strong immune systems due to anti inflammatory properties (meaning they dont kill viruses better, but they dont get (as) sick), so are a good hotbed for virus development. And if you have more people closer to forrests eating bush meat - you could at least have prevented some of that (china isnt a country with a high population growth at the moment (although with fast growing cities)).

Pigs in large numbers? We all have those...

And then again, this is something for scientists to keep their eyes on, but NOT the next pandemic. Yet.  There have been several of those 'scares' in past years, and neither we, nor our parents, nor our grandparents have gotten one 'Covid-19' event in their lifetimes prior to Covid-19 (last one was the Spanish flu (originating in the US.  ) in 1918).

Chances of pandemics have gone up since than, but that is because of population growth and people being more mobile (flying for leisure). Not because of 'whatever the chinese do'.

Key question being. Was that bat chinese? (Did it have a passport?)


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 30, 2020)

faithvoid said:


> That's not a problem limited to China, no need to be racist. H1N1 started in Mexico and there's proof that COVID-19 never originated in China, it's just that China was the fist country to actually respond to COVID-19 as opposed to other countries talking in the shadows about a sudden surge in unidentified respiratory illnesses.
> 
> This is what happens in capitalist countries that run enormous slaughterhouses, viruses mutating from animals being in such close contact in gross conditions is inevitable. The conditions of western slaughterhouses are no better and we'll inevitably see a situation like this arise from another country. Ever wonder why salmonella poisoning is such a common occurrence worldwide? Poor slaughterhouse conditions.



Nothing to racist.. Just angry and tired.  I have Chinese friends and I loved them. I just dont want any diseases to continue like this. Enough is enough. That's all but that's true. I understand what you guys are talking about. Yeah.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 30, 2020)

faithvoid said:


> H1N1 started in Mexico



According to Wikipedia:
Los dos primeros casos confirmados fueron dos niños residentes en los Estados Unidos (una niña de 9 años en el condado de Imperial, California

Translates to:
_The first two confirmed cases were two children from the USA (a 9 year old girl from the Imperial County, California)_
Just saying...


----------



## weatMod (Jun 30, 2020)

COVID 19 was deliberately released  and man made 
media   and governments and other NGO's  and financial institutions  had the cure from the beginning
"You can take off your mask ,EVERYBODY HERE HAS ALREADY BEEN VACCINATED ANYWAYS "

look up  event 201 ,also world economic forum 2021 global reset and agenda 21 /agenda 2030

Dr. Fauci backed  bio weapons lab in Wuhan with US tax dollars and funded gain of function research
https://www.newsweek.com/dr-fauci-b...us-dollars-risky-coronavirus-research-1500741

notice the video , none of them are wearing masks or  "social distancing"
  just like Pence when he visited that VA hospital or Trump when he  visited that 3M mask factory ,  notice none of them ever worse any masks or did any "social distancing"
 up until a couple weeks  ago , afte the video leaked after people  were getting more  and more suspicious and asking more questions

apparently their   bioweapon was too weak to bring about the death toll and   global economic collapse they hoped for  so now they will  release something else


----------



## notimp (Jun 30, 2020)

weatMod said:


> "You can take off your mask ,EVERYBODY HERE HAS ALREADY BEEN VACCINATED ANYWAYS "





weatMod said:


> ook up event 201 ,also world economic forum 2021 global reset and agenda 21 /agenda 2030





weatMod said:


> apparently their bioweapon was too weak to bring about the death toll and global economic collapse they hoped for so now they will release something else


Too many bad theories at once.

The first video is odd, I've seen it when it first came up. Most likely explanation - dumb joke. Either situational (messing about), or 'for the cameras'. Second most likely explanation - get the conspiracy mill going at a point where US response was lacking to say at least. ('Anything to divert people to talk about that'). I didnt quite believe in the second one - after pondering it for a bit, and then left it at that.. 

Agenda 21 is a long used umbrella theme in right wing conspiracy circles. Somone got their hands on a strategy paper (you define outlooks to then be able to implement actions towards reaching them - in the end stuff often ends up pretty different, but you need those goalpost papers). I'm not certain about the origin of that paper off the top of my head, so I might be wrong - but I don't want to look it up right now. 

No one would be hoping for global collapse, except the people at the very bottom of the ladder, and if you talk about an economic reset most people, especially elites, wouldnt like that either. (edit: This is probably partially wrong at least, because poor people suffer most during an economic collapse as well, they might just be better in dealing with the aftermath. Don't know.  )

That said, the Covid-19 crisis changed peoples perspectives, has accelerated a few processes (f.e. the british car industry is on the verge of not existing anymore - and government isn't subsidizing anymore it seems. Also with recovery (and state investment plans) come new opportunities. So it did something.


Weather the virus was manmade (all scientists speaking out on that point said 'no - very unlikely') or a chance event that no one had planned for and wasnt on the radar (look at all the things and sectors that had to be reimplemented, once it was known that we had a pandemic on our hands, because countries cut down public spending a little too much) -- even with a conspiracy mindset in place - you and I will never know.

Out of that follows, that it is pretty useless for you and I and others to worry about it - because even knowing a rather 'strange' version the 'truth' doesnt do anything beneficial. And the connections are weak, so its not even an entirely convincing strange story. Its a cool strange story though.. 


With no conspiracy mindset in place thats needed, I'd just pick up the conventional opinion, and agree with everyone else that -- no, it occurred naturally, and there is no hard evidence, to dispute it. And the video above, is lousy soft evidence for that as well..  (Almost entirely unrelated, just banks on the 'fact' that 'the government is out for us.. ')

The easy way to go about this is for you to actually sketch out what your are fearing, and me or other people telling you, why you dont have to fear it - because the world works a little differently.  In that aspect, and in the other one, and...

First two examples I'd start with is, that there isn't really a good vs. evil villain vs. the good guys thing going on. So someone actually trying to 'kill most people' or 'destroy the economy' wouldnt actually exist - thats far too simplified.  Usually you'd have varied interests, and they would sometimes compete against each other - each of them creating good and bad outcomes alike.

Second thought I'd leave you with is that no one would double down on killing more of the worlds population with another virus. First how strange of a thought.  Second, wars would be far more lucrative. 

So however you think the world works, kind of is not how world affairs usually go. You see that on the less important stuff.  There is far too much stuff going astray, or going in weird directions all the time, for 'all of it' to be following 'a plan'. 

On the other side of it, you sometimes have strange outcomes, where the Covid-19 crisis, seemingly was the emotional break millennials needed (surveys looked freaking depressing, when you asked them), and that it will make many of them change outlooks. Which also would be great in terms of climate action, and also what bigger corporations needed (stabilization of society).

Here, my conspiracy theory is better - and I dont even go with 'now I know the truth, dont you see?'.  And I also dont believe that Covid-19 was man made, and dont get looked at weird if I dont have to.. 


That said - I'll tell everyone that wants to hear it in a heartbeat, that the Fridays for Future movement was astroturfed, designed, financed with capital from a certain wing of investors, that their marketing was created by top agencies in the field, that literally every corporate and power structure tried to get their own version of it, once it drew traction, because it was so compatible with their needs (everyone knew, that this was a longterm goal), that it was just the way to try to gain inroads, by trying to modify public behavior, which would have been a gain for every industry and every institution, and every insurer at virtually no cost, and that elites exactly ran it as you'd think about it in your worst nightmares, namely by telling their children to mingle a little with the greenies, to reduce societal tensions. 

Thats my conspiracy theory, and I'm sticking to that one. 

edit: Oh I have a third general point I'd like to make. Science usually isnt that political that it can be 'in on something'. Its built so every field is intensely competitive, and people always critique each others opinions. And try to disprove their work. And thats how its supposed to be. It always strikes me, that it would be _very_ hard to get all those under wraps under the guise of a political 'game'. Thats usually not possible.


----------



## weatMod (Jun 30, 2020)

notimp said:


> Too many bad theories at once.
> 
> The first video is odd, I've seen it when it first came up. Most likely explanation - dumb joke. Either situational (messing about), or 'for the cameras'. Second most likely explanation - get the conspiracy mill going at a point where US response was lacking to say at least. ('Anything to divert people to talk about that'). I didnt quite believe in the second one - after pondering it for a bit, and then left it at that..
> 
> ...


". Science usually isnt that political that it can be 'in on something'. Its built so every field is intensely competitive, and people always critique each others opinions. "
 no you are totally wrong there, it is because academia is

as for agenda 21 / agenda 2030   ,one the main people exposing it is not "right wing" at all it's a   left wing lesbian

you never addressed even 201 back in October, which "predicted" a global corona virus pandemic

as for the video  i don't think it was a joke,yeah it's not much on it's own but  i find it  more than very strange that Trump  Pence, and all the rest of the  admin were not wearing any  PPE or doing any social distancing at all ,  are we really to believe that the alleged "leader of the "free" world" the alleged most powerful man on earth ( bullshit titular position with no real power,not even nominal power , not allow to make  any decisions besides what to have for lunch and  probably not  even that)
would  just be sitting there  and going about being exposed,  1st in line of command, second in line of command,  too and i don't think Pelosi 3rd in chain on command  was wearing  any PPE either , nobody was , and they knew this was coming  since at least October or November  but we are to believe that all these   "important" people  who had advanced warnings took no precautions ,it's not very   believable at all 

the global economic reset is  official world economic policy   ,   and there is a lot more than  single paper on  agenda 21  agenda 2030


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jul 1, 2020)

notimp said:


> Second thought I'd leave you with is that no one would double down on killing more of the worlds population with another virus. First how strange of a thought.  Second, wars would be far more lucrative.


Karl Marx's ultimate goal was to spread communism to the whole world. The goal isn't to kill everybody off, it's to kill just enough people off for capitalism to collapse. At that point, the only option is to establish national socialism (try translating that into German), of which the goal is communism.
The CCP is trying to spread communism through any means necessary, and the easiest way to demand anything is through fear.
Speaking of fear, the reason why war isn't an option for them is that America has never lost a war. Though if you think about it, this whole shtick could be considered a second Cold War.


----------



## notimp (Jul 1, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Karl Marx's ultimate goal was to spread communism to the whole world. The goal isn't to kill everybody off, it's to kill just enough people off for capitalism to collapse.


Jebus.  You understand that Marx' ideology, back at a time, when we still did try out different political ideologies (now we usually dont), had none of the 'negative aura' that we now feel in connection with 'communism'. That was before two world wars, and a cold war after that.

People tried those ideologies out, it lead to massive failures - often personal, but as with all ideologies, of course also partly to be blamed on those - millions of people lost their lives, and then on top of that we had Mccarthyism in the US, that used the 'threat' of communism, as a means to pacify societies in the west. Real or not, 'the devil' was amongst us, and you had to denounce your neighbors and.. 

Regardless Marx wasnt a grotesque villain, with ambitions to take over the world, but an ideologist (by proxy, and for the most part even after he was already dead) for a political movement that took place at that time. That it drew traction also has to do with what came beforehand, and that monarchy was on its way out at the time, with revolutions and political instability all over europe.
-

As for your great plan to 'kill enough people, so capitalism collapses' - there is a big logical fallacy in that.

Namely, that capitalism 'collapses', as a result of us actively deciding to go into curfews to safe people. So its not Covid-19 that is responsible, our own decisions are.

Curfews as a measure against epidemics work, and arent anything new. And if capitalism cant deal with such measures even for two months, maybe some restructuring is in order... 

But to get at least a little more complexity in there - in the US, only the financial economy was saved (Wall Street), which means, that the money invested in it will reach main street maybe in two years, if at all. We can read all around the news spectrum, that the US has such a low testing capability, because in contrast to other countries, their health system is working at capacity even in peace times (profit motive (efficiency)), your president currently is a right wing populist, that makes one mistake (in regards to public image) after the other, your societies dont care about 'each other' (other people), because they cant. (The Uber driver that gets payed every day for the work he produced, or not - cant decide, not to work for a week, for the benefit of public health.) And your complience to mitigation measures (wearing masks, social distancing), is lousy.

So even if it were a 'fight' its your own goddarn fault, that you are loosing it.  Every other developed nation elsewhere is handling the crisis better than the US at the moment. It seems. (Public image, I dont know the calculations that are going on in the background in regards to how to best mitigate it, but when public officials talk about that the time window to control it is closing, ...).

So the easiest thing in the world would be to do what your right wing populist president does, and blame it on CHINA, and construe it to be an attack on democracy. In Europe it isnt. Our democracy still works fine, thank you.

The thing is, China isnt even taking those comments at face value, they are seen as 'domestic politics' to stabilize societies. So they dont care about the gaslighting. But you seem to do.

Do me a favor, after this has died down a little, and capitalism still exists, check how US/China relations fair in the aftermath. They will become rather moderate again. China is too important to the US and the world economy, that you could make it another 'russia' villain preset, to have everyone in the US feel better about themselves, by hating them.


----------



## notimp (Jul 1, 2020)

Watched the strange video above two more times - and for what its worth (which is nothing) the cadence of the interaction sounds acted to me. What that means I dont know, I will never know, and I'm sure I could be off.


edit:
The people in question told AP, that it was a jest:
https://apnews.com/afs:Content:8795340022


----------

